# Free Money



## Jimster (Jan 11, 2009)

Free money is not available in Europe, but it might be something to get people to read this section.  I am getting tired of seeing my post from 3 days ago being the only new one on here.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 11, 2009)

That was an extremely mean title to use.  With the value of the £ dropping like a stone we could do with some good news in the UK


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 11, 2009)

Sadly, Keith, the value of all of our money worldwide is sinking like the Titanic. Governments are printing it like mad to attempt to save their sorry (ahem) policies. The only way these humongous debts will be paid will be by our heirs and their heirs with funds inflated by printing presses.

This is not meant to be a political, but rather an economic opinion.

Jim Ricks


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 11, 2009)

You got me too!  

I always check the Europe board but it does seem pretty slow these days.  Maybe we all know everything?!  

We're going to Scotland in June so it won't be long until I have a few more questions.

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 12, 2009)

Keitht said:


> That was an extremely mean title to use.  With the value of the £ dropping like a stone we could do with some good news in the UK



Some are even worse off.  The value of the Ukraine hrynna has fallen by half against the dollar.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 12, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> We're going to Scotland in June so it won't be long until I have a few more questions.
> 
> Deb



What dates in June and where are you staying?


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 12, 2009)

Keith, We'll be at Macdonald Forest Hills in Aberfoyle starting 6/13.  The following week we'll be at Macdonald Lochanhully near Inverness.  I think they will both be good home bases for exploring.

The whole exchange process with RCI was a nightmare.  The cancelled confirmed weeks TWICE on us.  One was a 3br at Hilton Craigendarroch.  

Deb


----------



## bigrick (Jan 12, 2009)

As much as I am opposed to governments passing our "free" money, I did check out this thread.  You got me!   

One advantage of the new exchange rates is the South Africa maintenance fees are low again.  The last time the rates were like this it was because of a strong dollar.  It doesn't seem so strong now, but the rates are similar.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 13, 2009)

bigrick said:


> As much as I am opposed to governments passing our "free" money, I did check out this thread.  You got me!
> 
> One advantage of the new exchange rates is the South Africa maintenance fees are low again.  The last time the rates were like this it was because of a strong dollar.  It doesn't seem so strong now, but the rates are similar.



The rand has nosed downward again in the last day or two when criminal charges were reinstated against the leading candidate for president.


----------

